# Scented Candles Stop Smelling



## Tigger19687 (Dec 27, 2014)

Candle making with scent is hard, you need to know amounts, scent compatibility, wicking.....


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Eric, I saw an online recipe that used 1-1/2 tsp of LGO per 6oz of beeswax. If the ratio is the same for the pine scent, you need a lot more than a tsp per pound of wax. I googled "making scented beeswax candles".

Going to be pouring candles myself this weekend. They are going to be BEESWAX scented, the way God intended them to be.


----------



## David ryle (Dec 2, 2020)

I think the key to long lasting scent is the quality of the concentrate. There are essential oils available out there that are incredibly aromatic and usually with a price tag to match! Years ago, more than twenty, while working in a lab, I clumsily spilled a drop of sandalwood oil on a notebook, I still have the book and it still smells of sandalwood!!!!


----------



## Tigger19687 (Dec 27, 2014)

Again i know people who make candles for a living it is NOT an easy thing! I asked about the beeswax candles for scenting. Was told Don't bother. People buy them for the simpleness of them not for extra scents. And you still need to get the correct wick for them to work the best.

Find an online candle making forum and ask there to get correct answers


----------

